# Powerful? Courageous? Disgusting? Over the line? NSFW.



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2007)

Whether it’s Sisley’s ad featuring models snorting white clothing or Dolce & Gabbana’s fantasy rape campaign, the fashion world is no stranger to shocking images.

But a photo of emaciated 27-year-old Isabelle Caro, an anorexic who weighs just 68 lbs, has received quite a reaction — both good and bad — after it was displayed on Milan billboards as the city celebrates its fashion week.

The French native, to admits her illness is a result of a “difficult childhood”, says: “I’ve hidden myself and covered myself for too long. Now I want to show myself fearlessly, even though I know my body arouses repugnance. I want to recover because I love life and the riches of the universe. I want to show young people how dangerous this illness is.”

Our thoughts on the ad? Thought provoking? Impactful? Is it glamorizing eating disorders? Discuss.

Source.


----------



## beth_w (Sep 25, 2007)

I think she's remarkably brave to show everything like that. I don't think there's anything to lose by having this campaign and I DEFINITELY don't think it glamourises eating disorders.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 25, 2007)

wow....Look at her facial expression. This truly cannot be glamourous. I see her point that she wants the world to see her this way because it's not beautiful, but her quote is not in the ad. Women suffering from thismay see it as glam and acceptable. 

I hate it.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2007)

I truly don't believe this glamorizes eating disorders, and I am amazed at her courage for throwing herself out there.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a poignant display of the ravages of anorexia.  She looks like she is 50.

I'm all about freedom of speech.  Although, I don't know if it has anything other than shock value.  I will say that I am glad to see a small thread rising against the weave of fashion, emaciated models aren't good role models, in my opinion.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 25, 2007)

It takes a lot of courage to put yourself out there like this.  Definitely not anything glamourous, but unfortunately that is her reality


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it's really sad and brave of her to put herself out there, but I do question its effectiveness. IMO, most anorexics, like most people who suffer from mental illness, are not going to be affected by this. 

It might stop the people who aren't anorexic but do extreme dieting, though. However, I'm really not convinced that ad campaigns are that effective in general; my generation has been bombarded with information and campaigns about drugs and smoking and yet, a significant portion of people my age and younger do drugs and smoke.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, that's just disturbing...I applaud her bravery.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

I like all those campaigns because they show the truth...what do we really need to see super skinny girls on yachts suntanning- that is total BS and those campaigns reveal the darker sides of society and some aren't even dark just fact...maybe it's not the fashionista society who should adress those issues- but sadly they are the ones with most INFLUENCE, soooorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not an angry teen (lol- long past that!) but I think we need to recognize truth and quite frankly it's not even shocking! what is shocking, are those pro-virginity add campaigns and 'please parents talk to me' Bs ...do you rather teach your kids BS or the reality ..hmmm something like AIDS..HUH?  That makes me soo mad & it's a whole other topic....sorry,ladies..just watched TV -LOL


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2007)

There is more to Anarexia then the fashion industry.  All this ad is doing is useing the fashion industry as a scapegoat.  Even if the fashion industry suddenly banned all thin models and just used women with, "curves."  There would be nearly as many anarexics.  Considering anarexia effects somewhere along the lines of 3% of the female population in America (not sure on world wide stats), while sad, it's hardly the *main* cause for conscern when it comes to eating/weight problems that are affecting our country and/or the globe.

So yeh, I think the shock value in that Ad is extremely overrated.  And if anything, they are useing the illness to sell their brand of clothes.  Which is ironic when u really think about it.  Oooh look at this shockingly thin girl, oh yah, and please buy Nolita clothes.

Article from the other thread was good too:
 Quote:

  Shock poster to stop girls dieting to death
Nick Pisa, Evening Standard
25.09.07 Related Articles
Fashion week? It's the height of folly 
Perils of being a fashionista mother 

This is the latest shock image to jolt the fashion industry into action over the problem of anorexia. 

The picture of emaciated Isabelle Caro, 27, an anorexic who weighs just 31 kilos (4 stone, 12lb), has been displayed on Milan billboards as the city celebrates its fashion week. 

Caro, who is French and has her own blog site, said that she had suffered from anorexia since she was 13 as the result of a "difficult childhood". 

She added: "I've hidden myself and covered myself for too long. Now I want to show myself fearlessly, even though I know my body arouses repugnance. 

"I want to recover because I love life and the riches of the universe. I want to show young people how dangerous this illness is." 

The campaign was paid for by Italian clothing company Flash & Partners to publicise a fashion brand for young women called Nolita and the photograph was taken by Italian photographer Oliviero Toscani. 

Flash & Partners said in a statement that Toscani's aim was "to use the naked body to show everyone the reality of this illness, caused in most cases by the stereotypes imposed by the world of fashion". 

Many people blame the fashion industry and the obsession with stick-thin size zero models for the rise in cases of anorexia. 

Calls for action within the British fashion industry led to a full-scale investigation into the problems by a panel of experts this year. 

The report by the Model Health Inquiry, which was published last week on the eve of London Fashion Week, made 14 recommendations including requiring models to pass medical checks before being allowed on the catwalk and barring appearances from those under 16. 

Unveiling the report, chairman of the inquiry, Baroness Kingsmill, slammed the fashion world for allowing young girls to be exploited. 

"Just because modelling is seen as glamorous, [the industry] seems to think it is outside normal health and safety issues," she said. 

"It is time it started taking care of its workers." 

But London has failed to go as far as Madrid and Milan, where the authorities have banned the appearance of ultra-skinny models on catwalks by forcing models to carry certificates proving they are healthy. 

The move, which dominated Milan Fashion Week last year, followed the death of 22-year-old model Luisel Ramos, who collapsed at a show in Uruguay. It was claimed she had gone days without eating properly. 

Speaking at the time, Tiziana Maiolo, Milan's city council official in charge of promoting fashion, said: "We will work together with modelling agencies, with the chamber of commerce for fashion and with doctors to ensure that the agencies and stylists do not favour this phenomenon of anorexia. 

"I don't think men want to see skeletal women and I want to say to women who are fuller-figured there is absolutely nothing wrong with this. They are undoubtedly the prettiest women about and the most intelligent." 

Despite this, fashion designers in Milan dismissed fashion as having anything to do with the illness. 

Commenting on the poster Giorgio Armani said he thought such a shocking image was "opportune" as a way of making people face up to the dangers of anorexia, which he said had little to do with models on catwalks. 

He added: "Anorexia has reasons which are not linked to fashion. Even people who take no notice of fashion get anorexic." 

Designers Domenico Dolce and Stefano Gabbana said: "Finally someone is saying the truth about anorexia - that it has nothing to do with fashion but is a psychiatric problem. 

"We have always maintained this despite all the political campaigns on the argument." 

However, Italy's health minister Livia Turco backed the campaign and said: "The disturbing image of Isabelle Caro could open an original channel for communication and encourage people to shoulder their responsibilities in the area of anorexia."  
 
I did fine this line from that article rather ignorant though.
 Quote:

  "I don't think men want to see skeletal women and I want to say to women who are fuller-figured there is absolutely nothing wrong with this. They are undoubtedly the prettiest women about and the most intelligent."  
 
There is a women with a body type for every man out there, thick or thin.  And your weight is hardly a measure of your intelligence.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_I like all those campaigns because they show the truth..._

 
What truth is that exactly?  I think everyone was already aware the anarexia is a sad disease when it gets to the extreme of the woman in the Ad.  Just look at that documentry on those ana twins.  

 Quote:

  what do we really need to see super skinny girls on yachts suntanning- that is total BS  
 
Why is that a problem?  There are plenty of ads that also feature fuller women.  Not to mention plenty of fuller figured celebs all over TV now.  Especially with the changeing demographics tilting towards the higher end of the scale.  Clothing lines dont care if your fat or thin, they care about your money, thats it. If anything, that trend is only going to increase so they can make more money.

 Quote:

  and those campaigns reveal the darker sides of society and some aren't even dark just fact...  
 
Darker side?  It's just an illness, a sad one.  But it's not a bad side of society, just a different part.  

 Quote:

  maybe it's not the fashionista society who should adress those issues- but sadly they are the ones with most INFLUENCE, soooorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I really think you overestimate the fashion industries influence on people's weight.  Especially considering the population is getting larger, not thinner.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2007)

Of course, the fashion industry has no impact whatsoever on women's self esteem, and the beauty industry had no impact on your decision to have a nose job, right?


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Of course, the fashion industry has no impact whatsoever on women's self esteem_

 
If your crying your eyes out because you dont look like a model in an ad in the latest issue of cosmo, you have more problems than just the fashion industry.  And if you think it's just stick thin models in every ad, your only looking at the ad's you want too.

 Quote:

  and the beauty industry had no impact on your decision to have a nose job, right?  
 
In my case, not particularly.  Considering there are noses of EVERY shape on beautiful famous women.  And of every shape on models who strut the runway (looks at the girls in thie season of Top Model, you can see every shape of nose there).  It really, really didn't.  So while it's cute of you to think that the beauty industry had any impact on my choice, it's a incorrect assumption.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

I think the ad is very thought provoking.  It's a startling image and it will cause people to talk and hopefully help some people.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_If your crying your eyes out because you dont look like a model in an ad in the latest issue of cosmo, you have more problems than just the fashion industry.  And if you think it's just stick thin models in every ad, your only looking at the ad's you want too.



In my case, not particularly.  Considering there are noses of EVERY shape on beautiful famous women.  And of every shape on models who strut the runway (looks at the girls in thie season of Top Model, you can see every shape of nose there).  It really, really didn't.  So while it's cute of you to think that the beauty industry had any impact on my choice, it's a incorrect assumption._

 
i'm quite sure it is.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_i'm quite sure it is._

 
Quite sure what is.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2007)

Of course it's an incorrect assumption. 

Today's standards of beauty and what is perceived as attractive had no weight, whatsoever, I'm sure. Of course. My mistake. My profuse apologies.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Of course it's an incorrect assumption. 

Today's standards of beauty and what is perceived as attractive had no weight, whatsoever, I'm sure. Of course. My mistake. My profuse apologies._

 
And what exactly is todays standard of beauty, with regards to the "ideal" female nose?  I'd love to know, considering i see every shape and size on TV, Movies, and in magazines.  Maybe I made the wrong choice!


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 26, 2007)

I think its naive to believe that the fashion industry-- not just high fashion, but magazine spreads, drugstore print ads, etc-- has NO effect whatsoever on the average woman's self-esteem. I also don't believe, however, it can make the average mentally-stable, healthy woman nose-dive into a wild eating disorder. I also think its naive to believe all of these models are "naturally thin" and its hypocritical for the fashion industry to simultaeneously worship abnormal thin-ness but condemn annorexia.

I also find it really interesting how defensive women on this board who claim to be naturally thing are on this board. I'm really thin and tiny but I've never once felt attacked on here. I'm never going to be able to understand how women who struggle with weight feel. I personally don't encounter any of the prejudice or nasty comments about my (under)weight that my larger friends experience. Maybe this is b/c I live in a city that values thinness but I just don't experience the same social pressures they seem to. I also notice, my weight is not the average woman's experience with weight. I'm normal for me but I understand why others consider me outside of the norm. That doesn't offend me, its just the way it is. 

More on topic, I really applaud that woman. What strength she has to put herself out there. I hope she gets the help she needs to recover.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_And what exactly is todays standard of beauty, with regards to the "ideal" female nose?  I'd love to know, considering i see every shape and size on TV, Movies, and in magazines.  Maybe I made the wrong choice!_

 
Hmm, I think actually I can pinpoint the "ideal" female nose by defining what its not: its not big, its not bumpy, it doesn't have moles or freckles; its not asymetrical.

I think this statement is deliberately obtuse. No one is having nose jobs to look more unique- no one says to the surgeon, I'd really like you to make it flatter and more bulbous. Women don't want to be character actors, they want to be Angelina Jolie. They don't want anyone to notice their nose as different.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_Hmm, I think actually I can pinpoint the "ideal" female nose by defining what its not: its not big, its not bumpy, it doesn't have moles or freckles; its not asymetrical.

I think this statement is deliberately obtuse. No one is having nose jobs to look more unique- no one says to the surgeon, I'd really like you to make it flatter and more bulbous. Women don't want to be character actors, they want to be Angelina Jolie. They don't want anyone to notice their nose as different._

 
What exactly is big though.  Or small even.  Everyone's face is different in proportion, and a good surgeon will make your nose proportionate to your face.  So what might be a big nose on one woman, would be the idea sized nose on another.

As far as bumpy, thats up for grabs too.  Depending on your heritage and culture.  Some women may choose to keep a stronger nose as for them, thats beautiful.  Or they may be proud of their heritage, and not want to lose that link by removeing their bump.

Moles are one thing, but you really dont get rhinoplasty to get rid of a mole, or to add one.  And freckles are kinda the same.  Although some girls can rock a set of freckles, and some men really like it too.

I think like all cosmetic surgery, it's very personal.  And we all have our opinions on what we find attractive, and act accordingly.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 26, 2007)

While for the US at least, thin is the ideal, I think noses are varied. My grandmother, who is white, thinks my nose is perfect. It's practically flat against my face (East Asian nose). I don't think a lot of others would find mine perfect.

I think people with upturned noses, though, or ones highly disproportionate to their faces are universally considered not as great.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_Hmm, I think actually I can pinpoint the "ideal" female nose by defining what its not: its not big, its not bumpy, it doesn't have moles or freckles; its not asymetrical._

 
Generally speaking yes. It doesn't have ridges, it's not oversized for the face, it's not crooked, and it's not deviated. It doesn't have a prominence to it, or a hookedness to it. Etc.
 Quote:

  I think this statement is deliberately obtuse. No one is having nose jobs to look more unique- no one says to the surgeon, I'd really like you to make it flatter and more bulbous. Women don't want to be character actors, they want to be Angelina Jolie. They don't want anyone to notice their nose as different.  
 
Indeed. The 'beverly hills nose job' comes to mind. How many of those women on, for example, Extreme Makeover came out with the exact same nose. How many women in LaLaLand have the exact same nose? Straight bridge, very slightly upturned, smooth, etc. Tons. Deliberately obtuse is about right. :/


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 26, 2007)

Disgusting. Yes it is. I admit to be grossed out looking at her body.
Courageous. Absolutely it is. How many normal weight woman would feel comfortable posing nude? A lot yes but a lot no.
Powerful. Again yes. Even though I am grossed out by her body, it still sends a message to me that we all have a respoonsibility to look after our female sisters, mothers, and friends. When the world is against us to look a certain way, we need to be supportive and passionate to each other. And we need to be careful because most of the time the pressure to look this certain way is cause by females ourselves. How many times do we judge another female appearence without even noticing it. We're not awful people for doing this because it is human nature. But the crucial point is how apply what we judged to ourselves and to how we interact with who we just judged. 

The woman in this ad must have had some damaging interactions and influences to make her hate her body before, but can you imagine the interactions she has now because she is extremely thin. Geez, even more damanging. 

So I say her body grosses me but I love her because she may not be loving herself. 

-if I sound sappy it is because I had a friend with an eating disorder and almost died with the self meds she was taking


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 27, 2007)

The media/fashion/porn is quite guilty of giving a very distorted view of the female body.    It does affect everyone.

Check out the picture of one of the girls posing for Blue London Jeans on Victoria Secret's website. The item # is 2N-159-978. This girl posing for these Blue London Jeans looks almost as thin as this poor girl. In addition, the manikins in the store are defiantly not realistic at all.

This ad is very attention getting, but this is the nature of the media now - shock, distorted, vulgar, pornographic, in your face, gross,  and/or  inhuman.  The only difference between her and several so called sex objects is about 30 pounds and breast implants.  

 Ideal beauty should not be based on something that can't be attained without a knife, starvation, drugs, injecting toxins, etc.  

This lady should be in a hospital.  There should be a note.- "Get help if you look like this."  "I am." 

I wish that I had one of my research articles handy.  Since women are not having as many children, the ideal woman's body has narrowed the hips since the 1950's.  The breast have become larger too.  How can that be?

 Why does she have to be nude to send a message?  Check out how she looks in a bathing suit on her website.  She didn't need to be nude to prove her point. Women can be nude in any sense, but not men.  That's media.

BTW -What is the company doing about this?  They are going to make you pay attention to them by this and make money.   Are they going to send proceeds to fight anorexia or bulimia?  So, in a sense, they are going to make money off of anorexia to fight anorexia. :what:


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 27, 2007)

Id be lying if I said I wasn't turned a bit by D&G's campaigns, and though I know this model's intentions are noble, just knowing the way many Anorexics react to public images like this...I only see this backfiring in many respects. Not to mention that this sends out the message that fashion is about being unhealthy, which it isn't.

It does no good to fight Anorexia with images many anorexics will eventually aspire to be.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think this ad is for the women who ARE anorexic, Ithink it's for those who MIGHT BECOME anorexic.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think woman aspire to be anorexic, it is something they become because of body dysmorphia. NO one thinks 'I am going to become something that makes the world gasp in horror.' It becomes a downward spiral that becomes greater than them and they lose sight how bad they are looking and they don't know how to stop because they only thing they ever known was to not eat. Just like it is hard for an obese to pay attention to portion control when all they ever known was eating in overloads.  
So even though I can say now I will never be her in the picture, I could easily become her, any of us could. 
Especially to those who don't become aware and educated because we are going to treat anorexia like they did teenage pregnancy in the 50's. Behind close doors.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Sep 27, 2007)

that woman has guts! 

I personally think this ad will combat the many people out there who strive to be super-thin; the type of people who think calling themselves "ana" is cool. It's not cool to have an eating disorder. Obviously.

What about obesity! Why do we always talk about super thin people having health risks, etc. etc.? How come I rarely see threads about how terrible obesity is, blah blah blah. I think it affects more people than anorexia, especially here in the united states.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_BTW -What is the company doing about this?  They are going to make you pay attention to them by this and make money.   Are they going to send proceeds to fight anorexia or bulimia?  So, in a sense, they are going to make money off of anorexia to fight anorexia. :what:_

 
I had thought the same thing.  Somehow all i really think they care about is selling their clothes.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_that woman has guts! 

I personally think this ad will combat the many people out there who strive to be super-thin; the type of people who think calling themselves "ana" is cool. It's not cool to have an eating disorder. Obviously.

What about obesity! Why do we always talk about super thin people having health risks, etc. etc.? How come I rarely see threads about how terrible obesity is, blah blah blah. I think it affects more people than anorexia, especially here in the united states._

 
Obesity makes money.


----------



## aziza (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Obesity makes money._

 
.

 How?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't have anorexia, but I sure don't feel like eating when seeing this picture.  It makes me nauseated.  It's freaking revolting to me.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_.

 How?_

 
Mc Donalds, and Trim Spa, need I go on?


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 28, 2007)

i don't know what to think. in a way is it shocking and gross and ugly, but at the same time, that's what the ad wants us to think...in a way i almost believe this ad is making a mockery of the so-called anorexic models on the runway, sort of a "you think they're skinny, check this girl out" thing. she is disgusting, skinny or not. protruding bones are not attractive to me, and her face is completely sunken in...emaciation is not a sign of beauty to me, and i really don't think they're suggesting she is beautiful, going by the "glowy skin, toned yet waifish body, rested, content face" standard so characteristic of models today.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Mc Donalds, and Trim Spa, need I go on?_

 
Oh. Because McDonald's and TrimSpa are only used by obese people?

That's preposterous.


I'll go to Mickey D's here in a second and take pics of the non obese people in there to refute this, if need be.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_i don't know what to think. in a way is it shocking and gross and ugly, but at the same time, that's what the ad wants us to think...in a way i almost believe this ad is making a mockery of the so-called anorexic models on the runway, sort of a "you think they're skinny, check this girl out" thing. she is disgusting, skinny or not. protruding bones are not attractive to me, and her face is completely sunken in...emaciation is not a sign of beauty to me, and i really don't think they're suggesting she is beautiful, going by the "glowy skin, toned yet waifish body, rested, content face" standard so characteristic of models today._

 
she's saying 'Don't do this to yourself'
not
'look how skinny/hot/sexy/cool/attractive i am'


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Oh. Because McDonald's and TrimSpa are only used by obese people?

That's preposterous.


I'll go to Mickey D's here in a second and take pics of the non obese people in there to refute this, if need be._

 
First off, I would LOVE for you to go take a pic, the hilarity of you doing that would be priceless.

Second, I never said only obese people go to McDonalds.  But to say that the food insudtry and the diet/weightloss industry don't benefit from our nations expanding waist-line is as you would say, "preposterous."  Why do you think they offer to "super size" every order for a quarter more.  Because all those quarters add up.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_she's saying 'Don't do this to yourself'
not
'look how skinny/hot/sexy/cool/attractive i am'_

 
Actually, she's saying, "Buy Nolita."


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_First off, I would LOVE for you to go take a pic, the hilarity of you doing that would be priceless.

Second, I never said only obese people go to McDonalds.  But to say that the food insudtry and the diet/weightloss industry don't benefit from our nations expanding waist-line is as you would say, "preposterous."  Why do you think they offer to "super size" every order for a quarter more.  Because all those quarters add up._

 
Your statement was that obesity makes  money for mcdonald's and trimspa.

Prove it.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Actually, she's saying, "Buy Nolita."_

 
Newp.

She's saying:
 Quote:

  “I’ve hidden myself and covered myself for too long. Now I want to show myself fearlessly, even though I know my body arouses repugnance. I want to recover because I love life and the riches of the universe. I want to show young people how dangerous this illness is.”


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Your statement was that obesity makes  money for mcdonald's and trimspa.

Prove it._

 
Well since it's a FACT that the majority of the population in the united states are overweight or obese.  And useing that same population breakdown as McDonalds average customer base.  More people who are obese or overweight are going to be buying McDonalds.  Thus, McDonalds is profiting off the obesity epidemic in the United States.  As they are makeing more money off overweight Americans, then healthy Americans, just due to demographic breakdown alone.

We can also assume, that a larger individual will be more inclined to order a larger portion.  So the obesity epidemic also means that people who are overweight or obese, are probably spending more money per visit to McDonalds, than individuals of healthy weight.

Would you like to supersize that for just .25 more ma'am?


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Newp.

She's saying:_

 
No, thats what here interview says.

The actual advertisement thats getting 99% of the media exposure is an ad for Nolita.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Well since it's a FACT that the majority of the population in the united states are overweight or obese.  And useing that same population breakdown as McDonalds average customer base.  More people who are obese or overweight are going to be buying McDonalds.  Thus, McDonalds is profiting off the obesity epidemic in the United States.  As they are makeing more money off overweight Americans, then healthy Americans, just due to demographic breakdown alone.

We can also assume, that a larger individual will be more inclined to order a larger portion.  So the obesity epidemic also means that people who are overweight or obese, are probably spending more money per visit to McDonalds, than individuals of healthy weight.

Would you like to supersize that for just .25 more ma'am?_

 
Prove it.

You're saying that everyone eating at McDonald's is obese, and that only obese people spend money there, as well as saying that the advertisers for McDonald's targets obese people. Yet there's been a definite trend on the McDonald's menu to target the 'healthy eating' crowd...which would tend to be completely against your purported assumption.

The thing is, always, when a thread comes up like this, no matter what example someone gives for an anorexic individual, it's guaranteed that YOU will appear in the thread touting and shouting the absolute benefits of being 'skinny', and how many people who are 'skinny' are that way due to being 'naturally skinny', and how 'it's so much worse to be fat than it is to be skinny, since most skinny girls are that way naturally'. It's guaranteed you'll come in and tell us how disgusting anyone larger than a 0 or 2 is, and how you can eat and eat and eat and eat and eat and never gain weight. You'll be sure to point out that a 0 is too  big for you, it falls off of you and there's a positive pandemic of 'skinny prejudice' exploding everywhere. 
Every time. Every thread. 

I'm by no means excusing obesity. At all. However, I'm certainly not saying it's normal or healthy to look or strive to be like the woman in the ad.
 Quote:

  More people who are obese or overweight are going to be buying McDonalds.  Thus, McDonalds is profiting off the obesity epidemic in the United States.  
 
Where are the numbers to vouchsafe this statement? Where are the statistics? Are you speaking scientifically or anecdotally?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_No, thats what here interview says.

The actual advertisement thats getting 99% of the media exposure is an ad for Nolita._

 
What SHE says.
Not what the AD says.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

  Mc Donalds, and Trim Spa, need I go on?  
 
Actually, the ones with EDs/underweight issues could be quite profitable. I'm currently underweight and gaining weight through Boost and Ensure (as recommended by a nutritionist). The mental health industry makes money off of treating the mental aspect of EDs.

EDs and obesity- I think obesity is more prevalent, honestly, but I'm not sure. I have issues with maintaining healthy; it's not anorexia or bulimia, but I still struggle with that. When I was over 10% underweight, I looked bad (I could see it) but everyone around me thought I looked fabulous. Perhaps we're not trained to identify less severe cases and can only see the ones that go to that extreme.

When it comes to people being overweight, they get their issues brought to light in other ways. Not too many clothes for them, all the fad diets...

Every day we're taught fat is bad and thin is good. While I still am not sure of this ad and whether it works, it does remind us of fairly "normal" mental health that you can really be too thin.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You're saying that everyone eating at McDonald's is obese, and that only obese people spend money there_

 
I stopped reading after this.  Please point out anywhere where i said only obese people eat at McDonalds.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

Get some facts and come back.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The thing is, always, when a thread comes up like this, no matter what example someone gives for an anorexic individual, it's guaranteed that YOU will appear in the thread touting and shouting the absolute benefits of being 'skinny', and how many people who are 'skinny' are that way due to being 'naturally skinny', and how 'it's so much worse to be fat than it is to be skinny, since most skinny girls are that way naturally'. It's guaranteed you'll come in and tell us how disgusting anyone larger than a 0 or 2 is, and how you can eat and eat and eat and eat and eat and never gain weight. You'll be sure to point out that a 0 is too  big for you, it falls off of you and there's a positive pandemic of 'skinny prejudice' exploding everywhere. 
Every time. Every thread._

 
Oh please, where in this thread have i talk about the benefits of being skinny, or people being naturally thin, or whatever.  I posted my opinion on the AD, and *YOU* attacked me for it.

*YOU* then de-railed the thread onto the topic about my recent surgery.

Your the one also instigating this little tiff with regards to obesity/profit

 Quote:

  I'm by no means excusing obesity. At all. However, I'm certainly not saying it's normal or healthy to look or strive to be like the woman in the ad.  
 
I don't think anyone in this thread said it.  Other than you in the post above.

 Quote:

  Where are the numbers to vouchsafe this statement? Where are the statistics? Are you speaking scientifically or anecdotally?  
 
I've linked government weight statistics in America plenty of time already.  Go search for them yourself, i'm tired of re-posting them.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Actually, the ones with EDs/underweight issues could be quite profitable. I'm currently underweight and gaining weight through Boost and Ensure (as recommended by a nutritionist). The mental health industry makes money off of treating the mental aspect of EDs._

 
It is very profitable.  My Mom's neighbors daughter is currently in a recovery hospital for severe Anarexia, and the place costs like 30k/mo.

 Quote:

  I have issues with maintaining healthy; it's not anorexia or bulimia, but I still struggle with that. When I was over 10% underweight, I looked bad (I could see it) but everyone around me thought I looked fabulous. Perhaps we're not trained to identify less severe cases and can only see the ones that go to that extreme.  
 
This is what people like Shimmer can never understand.  Haveing to go out of your way to try to gain weight, because if you eat normally, barely maintain, or typically you lose it.

Grass is always greener.

I stepped on a scale after I was released from the hospital.  I was in the hospital for 2 nights and 2 and 1/2 days.  After a wonderful diet of chicken broth, jello, and gingerale I was released from the hospital.  I went into the hospital at 105.  When i stepped on the scale three days later, I was 95 LBS.

That was two weeks, 3 days ago, and as of a few seconds ago, i weigh 98 LBS.  Since being released from the hospital, i've gone through a case of Boost and Ensure, thats like 24 of those 350 calorie a drink bottles.  Thats in addition to makeing an effort for make sure that I eat 3 meals a day, instead of skipping breakfast.

Whens the last time you cried when you stepped on a scale Shimmer?


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What SHE says.
Not what the AD says._

 
Most people don't care what she says.

The might however google No-L-Ita

Did you even bother going to their site?

Yeh they have the ana girl all over it.  Go look at the models they have on their website showing their clothes.

www.nolita.it/nolita

Yeh, they really care about anarexia.  All I see is more stick thin waifs walking runways.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Oh please, where in this thread have i talk about the benefits of being skinny, or people being naturally thin, or whatever.  I posted my opinion on the AD, and *YOU* attacked me for it.

*YOU* then de-railed the thread onto the topic about my recent surgery.

Your the one also instigating this little tiff with regards to obesity/profit



I don't think anyone in this thread said it.  Other than you in the post above.



I've linked government weight statistics in America plenty of time already.  Go search for them yourself, i'm tired of re-posting them._

 
You've got to post them, to repost them.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_It is very profitable.  My Mom's neighbors daughter is currently in a recovery hospital for severe Anarexia, and the place costs like 30k/mo.



This is what people like Shimmer can never understand.  Haveing to go out of your way to try to gain weight, because if you eat normally, barely maintain, or typically you lose it.

Grass is always greener.

I stepped on a scale after I was released from the hospital.  I was in the hospital for 2 nights and 2 and 1/2 days.  After a wonderful diet of chicken broth, jello, and gingerale I was released from the hospital.  I went into the hospital at 105.  When i stepped on the scale three days later, I was 95 LBS.

That was two weeks, 3 days ago, and as of a few seconds ago, i weigh 98 LBS.  Since being released from the hospital, i've gone through a case of Boost and Ensure, thats like 24 of those 350 calorie a drink bottles.  Thats in addition to makeing an effort for make sure that I eat 3 meals a day, instead of skipping breakfast.

Whens the last time you cried when you stepped on a scale Shimmer?_

 
Where's your pic? 
You said you were going to post one post op. What happened with that?

I don't cry stepping on a scale. My doctor, orthopedic surgeon, and physical therapist have all told me I've got exactly what I need and want for what my goals are. Then again, I'm generally speaking in the minority.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree with you, Raerae,  the models look very thin on the website.  I don't see a big change with the runway models anywhere in regard to looking a more appropriate weight for their height.

In regard to McDonald's, I saw that documentary titled "Super size me". A man did a study on himself by eating all his meals at McDonald's.   The study didn't go according to his time table, because he began having chest pains and his blood work went into a red zone in a short period of time.

In the beginning, the guy was a normal weight and healthy (according to his personal doctor). He was literally throwing up from trying to digest all of the super sized meals. As the course of the study continued, he found that he was beginning to have a craving for the food , gaining weight rapidly, and feeling  depressed. 

In regard to thinness, there is new information. Physicians used to  think thin was healthier, but advanced testing is showing this may not always be the case. If someone is thin and does little to no exercise, they may be just bone and fat with no muscle. On advanced MRI screening, these inactive thin folks are showing they have fat hidden internally.  

Nutritionist have long been preaching that people  who are extremely overweight are considered nutritionally starved. If their diet is from too much simple carbohydrates and/or animal fats, they will be starved of vitamins, minerals, & protein. 

Therefore, weight is a complex issue. Body weight index, blood work, advanced MRI pictures, and body fat ratio are shedding a light into the blurred world of what is called a healthy weight and what is perceived as healthy.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

Powerful? Courageous? Disgusting? Over the line? Personally,  I think that the ad is all of the above.

But,  I am really concerned about this woman.  Is she receiving the care she needs or being exploited to sell clothing?  

When someone is this starved, I don't think they are really thinking clearly.  So, I think someone maybe using her at a very vulnerable state of mind and body.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2007)

undoubtedly, but she seems to want a recovery, which may be provided by the monies earned for this ad. *shrug*

I wish her the best.


----------



## 3jane (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Obesity makes money._

 
Anything can make money.  Of course, it's possible to say something like there's a whole multi-billion dollar industry surrounding obesity, but I think it's important to keep things in perspective and examine cause and effect.

First, with obesity, the marketing is usually concerned with making you _less _fat.  Trimspa makes money insofar as it sells people on loosing weight.  And they only show the fat "before" pictures of people to contrast with the happy, smiling, thinner "after" spokesmodels.  

McDonalds makes money, by selling (albeit fattening) food, not by making people fat.  It's not like they actually profit off of making the US obese-- it doesn't matter who's eating the burger or what happens to them after they buy it, as long as someone's buying.  (Like cigarette companies don't profit by people coming down with lung cancer; but by selling cigarettes.)  

Meanwhile, thinner models are used to sell just about everything.  There really is no obese equivalent.  Obese people aren't used to _sell_ things the way thin (even extremely thin) women are.  Even McDonalds still uses thin people in their commercials to market their burgers.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree with you.  We just don't know.  I am truly concerned for this woman.  She appears as though she is going to drop dead. I want to save her,  but I can't do it for her.  I sure hope that it isn't too late.  Sometimes, the damage to the body is just too great to overcome.

For others that do survive, the recovery is a secret life long struggle.  They may face serious physical complications early in their life. 

Shimmer, thanks for pointing this ad out and this woman's courageous battle.  I also wish her, others suffering from this terrible illness, and their loved ones the best.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Where's your pic? 
You said you were going to post one post op. What happened with that?_

 
Yeh, i said i'd post one when I was healed.  You dont go under surgery and when the bandages come off 30 mins later, look perfect.  Cosmetic surgery isn't like reality TV Shimmer sorry.

Right now i'm still bruised, swollen, and have raised scars.  


 Quote:

  I don't cry stepping on a scale. My doctor, orthopedic surgeon, and physical therapist have all told me I've got exactly what I need and want for what my goals are. Then again, I'm generally speaking in the minority.  
 
Nice to know the point of that went right over your head, as usual.  Maybe those three doctors you visit could clarify.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3jane* 

 
_First, with obesity, the marketing is usually concerned with making you less fat.  Trimspa makes money insofar as it sells people on loosing weight.  And they only show the fat "before" pictures of people to contrast with the happy, smiling, thinner "after" spokesmodels._

 
Don't forget the results not typical disclaimer.  Companies like this done want to make people thinner.  You could argue that just like the pharmacutical companies since many of their weightloss pills are drugs, that they make more profit from treating the problem, than actually cureing it.  

 Quote:

  McDonalds makes money, by selling (albeit fattening) food, not by making people fat.  It's not like they actually profit off of making the US obese-- it doesn't matter who's eating the burger or what happens to them after they buy it, as long as someone's buying.  (Like cigarette companies don't profit by people coming down with lung cancer; but by selling cigarettes.)  
 
I know McDonalds doesn't discriminate.  I never said they did.  I'll even get some fries and a chicken sammich on occasion.  But lets be realistic, look at the portions people purchase when they are dining in.  When I have the only "regular" sized drink (this used to be the medium, you can't even get the small anymore unless u get a kids meal) in the entire room, you have to start wondering.

No I can't prove it, (well I probably could but the research involved would not be worth my time), but from personal expierence eating out with overweight co-workers, they tend to *drumroll please* EAT MORE than I do.  So the assumption that larger individuals whol go to Mc Donalds are more inclined to order more food, really isn't that far off base.  So yes, Mc Donalds indirectly profits off of the obesity epidemic.  They don't force anyone to Super Size, but how many people do you see really turning that down.


 Quote:

  Meanwhile, thinner models are used to sell just about everything.  There really is no obese equivalent.  Obese people aren't used to _sell_ things the way thin (even extremely thin) women are.  Even McDonalds still uses thin people in their commercials to market their burgers.  
 
Of course not.  You'll sooner see Jared from Subway pitching a BigMac, than you will a large individual speaking about how taisty a BigMac is.  Because that would imply in advertising, that eating a BigMac makes you fat.  And McDonalds doesn't want that.

I mean seriously...  If McDonalds was worried about the Jack In The Box joke about Anus (Angus) Hamburgers hurting their sales...  That alone speaks volumes about the intelligence of their average customer.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You've got to post them, to repost them._

 
Nah, thats what the handy, dandy Specktra search tool is for.

Or, take a little initiative, and go use Yahoo or Google.  It's not hard to find weight statistics put out by the government.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yeh, i said i'd post one when I was healed.  You dont go under surgery and when the bandages come off 30 mins later, look perfect.  Cosmetic surgery isn't like reality TV Shimmer sorry.

Right now i'm still bruised, swollen, and have raised scars.  
_

 
Mmmm. Interesting. I've never needed a nose job, so I wouldn't know.
 Quote:

 
Nice to know the point of that went right over your head, as usual.  Maybe those three doctors you visit could clarify.  
 
I caught your attempt at insulting me, I simply chose to answer it matter of factly. You asked whether I cried stepping on a scale, I said no, I never have. I don't have, and have never had, a reason to.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Nah, thats what the handy, dandy Specktra search tool is for.

Or, take a little initiative, and go use Yahoo or Google.  It's not hard to find weight statistics put out by the government._

 
Substantiate your argument, or don't put an argument forth.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I caught your attempt at insulting me, I simply chose to answer it matter of factly. You asked whether I cried stepping on a scale, I said no, I never have. I don't have, and have never had, a reason to._

 
Attempt at insulting you?  Thats really grasping at straws, if you think any of that had anything at all to do with trying to insult you, and nothing to do with the fact that everyone here struggles in different ways.

Except you.  Obviously.  My profuse apologise.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Substantiate your argument, or don't put an argument forth._

 
We've had this discussion before how many times now?  I'm sure you know the numbers as well as I do by now.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Mmmm. Interesting. I've never needed a nose job, so I wouldn't know._

 
I'm sure I could recommend a good surgeon who could refine something here or there.  Consultations are free yah know.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not really understanding the point of this ad...What do they mean by 'No anorexia?' It's like putting up a picture of a suicide victim with a caption 'No chronic depression'
The image shocked me, I've never seen such physical devastation on an anorexic's face before, even in a clinic..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe she wants to set an example before she dies.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 29, 2007)

I think the point is to discourage anorexia. I'm not a researcher in that field, but some people believe that the excessive thinness featured in ads is a cause of anorexia. The woman is supposed to show how ugly the disease can be and prevent people from being anorexic.

It's like those ads that tell you not to smoke or drink and drive.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 29, 2007)

I can see that point, the caption confuses me though.
What impressionable dieters need to remember is even if the models with anorexia still have their beautiful faces (which they wont keep for much longer) they feel digusting, and are hideous on the inside with their bloated hearts and all the little holes in their bones...but there's always airbrushing to cover their sallow skin and protuding ribcages..


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I can see that point, the caption confuses me though.
What impressionable dieters need to remember is even if the models with anorexia still have their beautiful faces (which they wont keep for much longer) they feel digusting, and are hideous on the inside with their bloated hearts and all the little holes in their bones...but there's always airbrushing to cover their sallow skin and protuding ribcages.._

 
Indeed. You can't airbrush self esteem.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't think this ad is for the women who ARE anorexic, Ithink it's for those who MIGHT BECOME anorexic._

 
I totally agree, but unfortunately, she will (I'm pretty sure she already to some degree has) become a point of inspiration. 

I wish her luck in her recovery as well, but it's been going on for a long, long time, some people missuse a message of good and spin it around for their own sick benefits. It's been happening since Christ was nailed to a couple pieces of wood-if you believe that sort of thing of course.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I totally agree, but unfortunately, she will (I'm pretty sure she already to some degree has) become a point of inspiration. 

I wish her luck in her recovery as well, but it's been going on for a long, long time, some people missuse a message of good and spin it around for their own sick benefits._

 
Does one ever truly recover from an ED?


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Does one ever truly recover from an ED?_

 
Well, as someone who'se struggled with ED's, I can honestly say "no." Even though some may stop the rituals, the psychologally and physiology are already damaged as is.


----------



## aziza (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I can see that point, the caption confuses me though.
What impressionable dieters need to remember is even if the models with anorexia still have their beautiful faces (which they wont keep for much longer) they feel digusting, and are hideous on the inside with their bloated hearts and all the little holes in their bones...but there's always airbrushing to cover their sallow skin and protuding ribcages.._

 
That's a great statement


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Does one ever truly recover from an ED?_

 
From what I've read, it's like alcoholism. You are still an anorexic, even if you haven't lapsed in years. I think it's the idea that you will always have that in you, even if it never surfaces again.

I personally hope that it changes how others react to thinness. I believe people in your immediate life have more of an impact than an ad or model.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 30, 2007)

I think she is very brave for what she has done.  She is to let women see what happens with eating disorders.  I don't think it will help anybody who already has an eating disorder but it could make somebody think about what they are doing if they are on a verge of an ED.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I can see that point, the caption confuses me though.
What impressionable dieters need to remember is even if the models with anorexia still have their beautiful faces (which they wont keep for much longer) they feel digusting, and are hideous on the inside with their bloated hearts and all the little holes in their bones...but there's always airbrushing to cover their sallow skin and protuding ribcages.._

 
Thats a fairly ignorant statement about people with Anarexia.  Have you ever spent time with them?  Have you gone to visit a mothers daughter who's in the hospital because she weighs 65 lbs?  Or truly gotten to know who they really are as a person?

To say everyone with a ED (model or not) is hideous inside with a bloated heart is a really insensitive thing to say.  And considering how smart, loving, and nice of a person the girl up the street from where my Mom lives is, who is truly suffering from this disease, I think it's pretty easy to say there is more to someone's self esteem and self worth, than how little they weigh on a scale.

If anything from knowing her, it's what's on her inside that counts, not on the outside.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Thats a fairly ignorant statement about people with Anarexia.  Have you ever spent time with them?  Have you gone to visit a mothers daughter who's in the hospital because she weighs 65 lbs?  Or truly gotten to know who they really are as a person?

To say everyone with a ED (model or not) is hideous inside with a bloated heart is a really insensitive thing to say.  And considering how smart, loving, and nice of a person the girl up the street from where my Mom lives is, who is truly suffering from this disease, I think it's pretty easy to say there is more to someone's self esteem and self worth, than how little they weigh on a scale.

If anything from knowing her, it's what's on her inside that counts, not on the outside._

 
Yes, like I've stated I spent time in a clinic after having heart palpations from not eating & I have a lot of friends I met in there with very different experiences of the illness, not that that has anything to do with a medical understanding of the disease.
And yes, they (and myself) are hideous inside compared to a healthy person, that's nothing to do with their character or intelligence :/ And people who have anorexia DO get bloated hearts, that's not 'insensitive', that's just a fact.
What are you talking about? I know there is, I've realised that myself.
You've mistaken my honesty on the matter as scourn, and I find it bizarre that you think my statement was 'ignorant'. Nothing I wrote was an opinion, it was all fact. When I had anorexia my skin had a lovely yellow/grey tinge to it, my heart to this very day is dodgy and irregular, I sometimes had little control over my bladder, there's no point in pussyfooting around these things to appear more 'sensitive' - hence the advert!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_And yes, they are hideous inside compared to a healthy person, why sugarcoat it?_

 
I think the clarification needs to be made that you're not saying that the people with EDs are bad people, you're saying that their self loathing (which brought them to the ED in the first place) makes their insides hideous, correct?


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think the clarification needs to be made that you're not saying that the people with EDs are bad people, you're saying that their self loathing (which brought them to the ED in the first place) makes their insides hideous, correct?_

 
That's correct yes. Sorry if anyone mistook that...


----------



## Raerae (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Yes, like I've stated I spent time in a clinic after having heart palpations from not eating & I have a lot of friends I met in there with very different experiences of the illness, not that that has anything to do with a medical understanding of the disease.
And yes, they (and myself) are hideous inside compared to a healthy person, that's nothing to do with their character or intelligence :/ And people who have anorexia DO get bloated hearts, that's not 'insensitive', that's just a fact.
What are you talking about? I know there is, I've realised that myself.
You've mistaken my honesty on the matter as scourn, and I find it bizarre that you think my statement was 'ignorant'. Nothing I wrote was an opinion, it was all fact. When I had anorexia my skin had a lovely yellow/grey tinge to it, my heart to this very day is dodgy and irregular, I sometimes had little control over my bladder, there's no point in pussyfooting around these things to appear more 'sensitive' - hence the advert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Then i misread the intentions of your post.  My bad.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 1, 2007)

I think that their intention is good, and forcing the public to look at things like this and ultimately discuss these issues is a positive step. Also the banning of models with BMI's less than 18 on runways should be inforced at all fashion shows. 
However there are reasons why not all models have ED's, and why all those who read fashion magazines dont starve or purge. ED's are a coping mechanism (or a crutch) just like self harm and substance abuse - its a weakness. What may have started out as a way for you to fit into skinny jeans can soon turn into a dependancy that stays with you until you die (regardless of wether you feel 'recovered' - i havent cut in a long time and wouldnt want to on a day to day basis, but whenever negative emotions get the better of me its what i obsess about). Its a matter of your head realising its found its/a crutch.

The sickening thing about these ads is that they can and probably will be used as 'thinspiration' (actual term!) for anas and mias - does anyone remember the fuss about an ana website that sold wristbands (like the charity rubber wristbands) a few years ago? Just because its not in the news anymore doesnt mean those websites dont exist now. 

I remember that people members/regular visitors to these sites and forums thought Nicole Richie was fat when she was at her smallest. 
My first thought to this picture when i saw it in a newspaper was 'ive seen worse'. Thats a terrible thing to think, but its the truth. Unfortunately ive seen worse (and before people start, i studied anorexia/bulimia nervosa in college and i have personal experience with this topic along with that of people i love, so im not making light of this issue), and i thought that they could have used a thinner woman to better show how this disease affects the body. The fact that i thought that sickens me, and probably shows how fucked up my thoughts can be sometimes on this topic. 
That was when i thought the woman was about 40-50 years old (to have survived that long validated my idea that she wasnt at the time of the photo near deaths door) - i only realised the true age on this thread. 27! 
Its only then that i considered what this womans future is, or isnt to be precise.
The truth is that this woman, unless she vastly improves soon, will probably not see 35. Its almost guaranteed that if she does get better she will not be able to conceive (and if by some miracle she can, carrying full term would be very dangerous for her). 
You may have read about the teenager that has the bones of a 80 year old and needs crutches to walk (predicted wheelchair bound in a couple of years), or children as young as 5 starving themselves to get thin. There is a lot of talk about obesity (and rightly so), but these ED's are just as harmful to the body, and even more so to the mind, so i'd rather get upset by this topic and face it, then sweep it under the carpet. I do wonder though if this is just the present 'It' disease - that its 'fashionable' to be anti ED at the moment.  Just like AIDS in the 80s  - its still around, it helped the gay community but is now needed for the hetros, yet its not news worthy.

Sorry for the long post, i have a tendancy to rant without actually saying a great deal...


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Then i misread the intentions of your post.  My bad._

 
I'll forgive you


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

  I do wonder though if this is just the present 'It' disease - that its 'fashionable' to be anti ED at the moment.  
 
I just hope if it's trendy, that TPTB handle it with sensitivity. When people see a celebrity who is suffering from an ED, the response "eat a sandwich" comes up all too frequently, to the point I wish I could slap every person who utters or types that phrase. It's not that simple, and I hope that subsequent ad campaigns cover that aspect.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 1, 2007)

There was even an apparent craze by potential/known ED celebs (lohan, richie, oslen twins, mischa barton etc) to be photographed stuffing their faces. I have no idea what that was about, or if it was just a gossip mag going through a slow period, but they made it out to be the Ana/Mia fad - public starving and binging.

I think that the photo of the anorexic woman is shot at a bad angle if they were highlighting her size - the legs are photographed side on (the thickest angle on those that arent overweight), the body is in a weird pose - neither side on to highlight the smallness of the waist (to ribcage), nor straight on to show ribs etc. How the womans body is positioned also makes her stomach look flabby (not fat by all means, just compared to the rest of her). However it looks somewhat like a model pose, and with airbrushing (fattening of arms, photoshopping of breasts, face etc - things that are changed on ALOT of photos nowadays as shown in that photoshopped thread) you can see it could be a basic photo in a fashion magazine (albeit if she was wearing clothes and makeup). Thats whats shocking about it to me.

Its sad that the fashion world seemed to only start to 'highlight' these issues when models began dying publicly on runways.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Its sad that the fashion world seemed to only start to 'highlight' these issues when models began dying publicly on runways._

 
Go look at their runway models on their website and see if u still believe they care.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I just hope if it's trendy, that TPTB handle it with sensitivity. When people see a celebrity who is suffering from an ED, the response "eat a sandwich" comes up all too frequently, to the point I wish I could slap every person who utters or types that phrase. It's not that simple, and I hope that subsequent ad campaigns cover that aspect._

 
It's ridiculous, people in the entertainment industry with eating disorders (Princess Diana etc) used to inspire sympathy, not ridicule..it's crazy :/


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 2, 2007)

raerae:
I dont think they care at all, its like with substance abuse in the fashion world - they dont do a damn thing until it becomes to public for them to cover it up. The majority of the time these models are pretty much told to starve themselves etc or take drugs by either people that should be looking after them or by other models. 

Flowerhead:
Nowadays alot of people are saying Princess Di only had an ED for attention, just as her self harm is considered. Its disgusting that in this day and age people dont have more understanding of these serious issues.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 3, 2007)

I actually read an article about this lady in my 'Now' magazine yesterday. She's had anorexia since she was 13 and really wants to get better, she's put on 8 lb since the shoot. If anyone wants me to scan the article I shall.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I actually read an article about this lady in my 'Now' magazine yesterday. She's had anorexia since she was 13 and really wants to get better, she's put on 8 lb since the shoot. If anyone wants me to scan the article I shall._

 
I'd been interested in giving it a read. TIA!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 3, 2007)

27? She looks 107 and like she’s been dead for quite some time now but hasn’t noticed.  I am totally disgusted looking at her.  
It would be great if this ad and the negative reaction to this look encourages people to stop doing this themselves.
My entire life I have seen people who look like this (most due to drug addiction & alcoholism) and their appearance discouraged me from using drugs and abusing alcohol. 
 
http://www.theinsideronline.com/tags/isabelle-caro.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/worldnews.html?in_article_id=483762&in_page_id=181  1


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 3, 2007)

"It would be great if this ad and the negative reaction to this look encourages people to stop doing this themselves.
My entire life I have seen people who look like this (most due to drug addiction & alcoholism) and their appearance discouraged me from using drugs and abusing alcohol."

The majority of people that suffer from these issues dont see or dont care about their appearance.
The majority of people with wasting ED think they are fat - they cant see the truth. Its a form of Body Dysphoria. Even those that want to get healthy cant usually see the  damage - the main focus is not to put weight on, to get thinner, to have control. Its hard to change that mindset.
That photo will most likely not put off those aready in the grip of an ED, but it may prevent someone from starting/getting too bad. Though im not sure that this photo will be all that affective for that purpose.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Obesity makes money._

 
OMG, you are so right.
Lots of the patients in the hospital have lifestyle diseases. Most knee replacements are done on middle aged obese women-not former athletes. Then there is diabetes-a whole industry unto itself. A quarter of my patients are insulin dependant. Most are noncompliant. When you really look at who is in the hospital and for what, very few are for "bad luck" like accidents and most are caused by the individual's lifetime of bad habits-gallstones-fatty diet,most cancers (certainly colon,but also breast and ovarian and prostate are linked to high animal fat). Hell,diabetes alone-drugs for lowering sugar,eye surgeries,revascularizing surgeries,heart surgeries,dialysis,loss of limbs,infection (infections love to live in a junky blood stream). Once a body gets past a certain BMI (different for everyone) the pancreas can't keep up. If the pancreas is not making enough insulin-which is really just a messenger to get food into the cells-the sugar stays outside the cells. Fasting sugar above 100,presto,diabetes. There really is no "prediabetes" that's called denial.Excess weight shortness life expectancy. It also sells diet drugs,scams,machinery,spa vacations,cosmetic surgery,bariatric surgery,etc....


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 7, 2007)

as a recovering anorectic, i see this ad in two different ways:

1) calling attention to this disease, and motivating people to find comfort within themselves and their own body. it does show the horror of anorexia.

2) i see the possibility that some women/girls who ALREADY have anorexia glamorized in their own mind, will take this ad as 'thinspiration' and also connect anorexia with *attention*. 

i'm not sure how i feel about this ad.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 7, 2007)

Well someone with anorexia always attracts attention. When someone is visibly emeciated, you certainly notice, just as you would someone who is morbidly obese.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 22, 2007)

As a person that is attempting to recover from an eating disorder, I must say.. she's very brave. I think it's important for people to realize just how dangerous eating disorders are. I believe the fashion industry (There's been much argument over whether or not they're to blame -- if you don't believe me, watch ANTM. Criticism over weight is not uncommon on there) has glamorized this image and young women have followed suit. It needs to stop. There is nothing glamorous about it. It isn't beautiful. It isn't fun. It's easy to get caught up in the "Be thin or else!" world and once you're in, it's a slippery slope into a body and mind ravaging disease. I'm American and I will say that, when it comes to image, America is the worst. More than half the country is overweight but somehow, there's still this taboo when it comes to being overweight. I was tortured as a kid, even by adults. I'm told by friends in other countries that being bigger is more acceptable there. This is a sad wake-up call. It's troubling to me that, when faced with the truth, people are disgusted and want to turn away. I'm sorry that it's unpretty and makes others uncomfortable, but it is the reality of the situation and it needs to be addressed. No more turning a blind eye to the painfully obvious!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 22, 2007)

^ you said that well.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 24, 2007)

IMO i think its sick. but she must be brave for doing it.

but anorexics will probably look at this and think "god she looks amazing"

but whatever


----------



## MissMarley (Oct 29, 2007)

....I wonder if some company would like to photograph my scarred up hands and nasty teeth for an anti-bulimia ad. 

I don't know how I feel about this ad. In part of my brain, it triggers the "oh godohgodohgod i'm so fat now and look how good she is at this", and part of my brain is saying "look at how healthy you are now, good for you". and then part of me thinks this is just going to give the pro-ana contingent more fodder- a new role model.


----------

